# Ideas on 'manly' decorations



## dolcebaker (Jun 26, 2011)

I want to do some decorations on cupcakes that are 'manly', rough, masculine, ... get the idea?  no flowers!  Any suggestions as to what represents this?  I am thinking icing topped with a crunchy cookie, cookie & candy, ... but decoration?  criss cross lines?

Suggestions???


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Clubs, spades, diamonds , hearts  made of sugar . Team Logo's etc.


----------



## capsaicin (Jan 16, 2011)

Balls.

Frosting basketballs, baseballs, etc...


----------



## dolcebaker (Jun 26, 2011)

Now that sparked an idea!  A cake popper (cake pop without the stick) decorated like a sports ball!  Hmmm maybe a truffle...


----------



## rexxar (Jan 22, 2010)

sculpt a fondant "fistbump"/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif


----------



## liza (Jul 10, 2011)

I like the 'balls' idea...

God knows men are focused on them enough

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Think you mean Boobs.


----------



## liza (Jul 10, 2011)

hahaha.. my bad..

could do those for cupcakes too I imagine


----------



## selena (May 4, 2011)

cute faces, animals, kawaii theme


----------



## dolcebaker (Jun 26, 2011)

kawaii theme   - what's that?


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

chocolate mustaches!

at Michaels craft store they sell moulds for mustache pops, i think they would be awesome on a cupcake!


----------



## dolcebaker (Jun 26, 2011)

That is the best idea! maybe I add two screwy eye Balls too..../img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------

